
Reducing Federal Travel Budget by about $1B using LuckyCal - sanj
http://citizensbriefingbook.change.gov/ideas/viewIdea.apexp?id=087800000004ti4
======
sanj
I'd love to save the feds money.

I'd also love to get in a briefing book in front of the big O.

